

New person on the block  - jensenvang
http://www.facebook.com/jenson.vaj?sk=info
Live in Fresno, California. Two and a half hours away from Silicon Valley.
======
mooism2
This sort of thing should go in the "about" section of your profile instead.
(Click on your username.)

------
jensenvang
I guess I just want to start by saying hi. That I am new to this forum.

~~~
tosbourn
Welcome!

~~~
jensenvang
thanks.

